

TV news report on computer virus (1988) [vid] - Korshunov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2i_6j55bS0

======
jgrahamc
Given the description and the timing, this must be a report about the Morris
Worm: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm>

